# Please Help! Advice on Pregnant Cat



## esque (Dec 6, 2003)

My friend had recently agreed to take care of his friend's pregnant cat. The cat is very close to giving birth and he estimates that the cat will give birth within this or next week. However, the irresponsible owner of the cat never took the cat to see the vet! (And he has already flown off for vacation and wont be back for a month!) My friend has no idea how to take care of a pregnant cat, and I have been madly researching on how to help the cat. But there are couple problems:
1) The house is empty right now except for my friend's occassional visits.
2) There are 3 other cats around

I would like to take the pregnant cat home so I could try to take care of her and so she has someone costantly watching over her. But my apartment building does not allow cats. My friend can't take her home either becoz he has a unneutered male at home. What should i do???


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm not sure if the best thing to do is just to leave her where she is, try to make visits and set up a nesting area for her to have her kittens or for you to try to take her to your home. It might be stressful for her to move somewhere new at this point. One thing to consider is if you think your apartment will actually be checking your place for pets. Some enforce this harshly while others don't.
How often is someone checking on the cat? Is there any way you could go check on her also?


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

I agree with shlanon, it is not a good idea to move a mom-to-be cat. I suggest that you set up a box with blankets in it, and place it somewhere so that the kitty will have a semi-reclusive place to have her kittens in familiar surroundings. I am thinking of a closet or some place similiar. Leave the door open enough so she can get in and out. Does she have an eating place and a litter box? Also, it is not a good idea to leave a queen in the presence of other cats, especially if any of them are males. It is good to be with her while she has her kittens, and then be cheked on at least once a day. I have found some first-time moms not to be good with kittens. If this is the case it will be necessary to bottle feed them until they are old enough to feed themselves. Usually a female unsocial cat is a good candidate for a not-so-good mom. Otherwise, a social cat, one that allowes you to pick her up and be cuddled will usually make an excellent queen.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

First priority is keeping the other cats separate from the pregnant female. Second -- make her a comfortable area. Towels, warm, dim. Check on her often, and try to make her as comfortable with you or your friend being around as possible, as you might need to step in at some point.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

really someone needa to be around her all the time, until the birth is over. If there are any complications it could kill the queens, and the babies. And even worse, could even leave her lying in pain until someone comes. Would your friend let you stay in his appt? would u be ok doing that. It really isnt a good idea to leave her alone 
also if she feals threatend by the other cats for her babies it is posible that she will kill them. I think cats think they would rather stop the others having them and kill them herself.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree with Zelensia. This is just for future reference, because the person who started this thread posted it a month ago. I wish she would come back and tell us about the kittens.


----------

